# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Perkufizime te Fan S.Nolit per krahinat shqiptare

## Gon!

*Perkufizime te Fan S.Nolit per krahinat shqiptare*

Per shkak te fshirjes se postimit tim nje dite me pare dua te hap nje tem ne vete per te sjell ketu perkufizimet e Nolit per disa krahina shqiptare. Kete gje po e bej, sepse nje anetare dje kerkoi qe ne se dikush di dicka se cfare mendimesh ka pasur Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe une e sjella ketu, por fatkeqesisht dikush nga moderatoret me fshiu postimin. Ndoshta e ka bere kete, sepse ato vargje i kane turbulluar pak filogreket, por ortodokset shqiptare skane pse te mos e pranojne kete perceptim te Nolit rreth shqiptareve te Kosoves, dhe se ne i duam shqiptaret e vertete, qofshin ata cfare do feje, sepse i kemi vellezer apo jo....:

A do trima dhe sejmene

Kapardisur kudo vene

Gjume naten te mos flene

Per tre *Mirditas* bej bene.



A te duhen genjeshtare,

Matrapaze e kokethare

Reren te ta shesin per fare

Merr *Krutan* dhe je i lare.



*A te duhen luftetare,

A do botes t'i vesh zjarr

Do arratine armiku te marre

Merr nja dhjete Kosovare.
*


Po qejflinj a te duhen

Qe me jevga duan te kruhen

Zonja qe pjellin çdo vit

Veç *Elbasani* i rrit.



Do dembele per Stamboll

Mos u lodh, e bridh dynjane

Ne *Tirane* rrjesht taborre

Vetem ty zgjasesh nje dore.



Hall i madh me *Skraparlline*

Ka rrezik te hash dhe dru

Dy ministra le ti lene

Se na duhen dhe pa tru.



Do ministra *Kolonjare*

Se mbahen burra me mend

Duan kudo te jene te pare

Ne mexhlis dhe ne kuvend.



Njerez te zgjuar me lezet

Qe i gjen nga çdo ane

Qe te bejne hallve dhe salep

Keta jane mjeshtrit *Dibrane*



A do njerez per ahengje

Per tryeze dhe per kuvend

Burra e gra kercejne me loder

Keta i gjen veç ne *Shkoder*



A do male me debore

Trima te forte e malesore

Fort bujjare e burrerore

Shko ne *Kukes* e i ke ne dore.



Keta *Matjane* burra te zot

Qe dikur kane bere barot

Se I njeh gjithe vendi mbare

Jane te afte per xhandare.



A do budallenj

Ca gomar e ca kopuk

Shko e merri mu ne *Puke*



Kerko hoxhe e kerko prift

Mos bridh e mos u ngjit

Se si keta qe bejne mekat

I gjen vetem ne *Berat*


Ne se do burra llafazane

Qe çudisin gjithe dynjane

Rrine tere dites rruges

Nga keta gjen plot ne *Durres*.



Po kerkove kokepalare

Kryengrites dhe gomare

Qe punet te shkojne vaj

Shko e merri ne *Kavaje*.


A do te rruash florine

Katandine dhe shtepine

Me dy qofte mbush sinine

Ec e merr *Gjirokastrine*.


Dy gjera mos i harro *Vlores*

Se ky faj lahet me gjak

Ver nishanet dhe shiritat

Kesaj pune i vene kapak.



Do te hash e te besh qejf

Sofra si per mbret

Pasterti e per hyzmet

Te tille gjen vec ne *Permet
*


Do per pune nje *Korçar*

I ke bujq e ustallare

Per qejf bashke hapur vene

Krahe e koke s'u kane te share.



A do uret njerezit te rrine

Ne komande te mbash njerezine

Ne terbiet te vesh njerezine

Merr te gjithe *Laberine*.



Do budallenj, hajvane me dy kembe

Qe nuk dina as sit e hane

Ku t'I flasesh te te vene

Dil e shetit tere *Myzeqene*.

*Te gjitha keto jane te verteta 

Shpresoj qe te mos me fshihet tani e gjithe tema*

----------


## peshkatari2011

Gono,i ka ra m,te ai plaku shkret mer jahu po me ne tironcit,sikur e ka tepru i cik :me kurore:

----------


## Ziti

me korcaret e ka tepruar nje cik
korcaret nuk jane vetem bujq
ai urren qytetet e medha, tiranen, shkodren, korcen, elbasanin
ky eshte mendimi i fan nolit si permetar qe ishte
pra atij i pelqejne kolonjaret, permetaret, skrapallinjte, per cudi edhe dibranet e mirditoret, e kuksianet

----------


## Gon!

> Gono,i ka ra m,te ai plaku shkret mer jahu po me ne tironcit,sikur e ka tepru i cik






> me korcaret e ka tepruar nje cik
> korcaret nuk jane vetem bujq
> ai urren qytetet e medha, tiranen, shkodren, korcen, elbasanin
> ky eshte mendimi i fan nolit si permetar qe ishte
> pra atij i pelqejne kolonjaret, permetaret, skrapallinjte, per cudi edhe dibranet e mirditoret, e kuksianet


hahahaa.. sbesoj qe i ka futur fund e koke kot me kot jo, dicka te verteta ka rreth ketyre perkufizimeve, edhe ju e dini kete apo jo...??  :buzeqeshje:  lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Akili-A

> *Perkufizime te Fan S.Nolit per krahinat shqiptare*
> 
> Per shkak te fshirjes se postimit tim nje dite me pare dua te hap nje tem ne vete per te sjell ketu perkufizimet e Nolit per disa krahina shqiptare. Kete gje po e bej, sepse nje anetare dje kerkoi qe ne se dikush di dicka se cfare mendimesh ka pasur Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe une e sjella ketu, por fatkeqesisht dikush nga moderatoret me fshiu postimin. Ndoshta e ka bere kete, sepse *ato vargje i kane turbulluar pak filogreket, por ortodokset shqiptare skane pse te mos e pranojne kete perceptim te Nolit* rreth shqiptareve te Kosoves, dhe se ne i duam shqiptaret e vertete, qofshin ata cfare do feje, sepse i kemi vellezer apo jo....:


cfare thua mor kinez.  tani ke hapur syte ti. kur e kemi lexuar ne Nolin ti flisje serbisht akoma.  

ju kosovaret shihni vetem grek dhe serb ne ender?????   kok qekiq.

----------


## Gon!

> cfare thua *mor kinez*.  tani ke hapur syte ti. kur e kemi lexuar ne Nolin *ti flisje serbisht akoma*.  
> 
> ju kosovaret shihni vetem grek dhe serb ne ender?????   *kok qekiq*.


Upsss... te dogjen legenin si me barut ato fjalet qe ka thene Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves si duket apo jo...  :ngerdheshje: ?? Shiqo Akili, ne mund te ballafaqohemi ndoj here ndoshta, e atehere do e shohim se kush eshte kinezi, cili eshte greku e cili eshte shqiptari, edhe nga pamja e jashtme mund te krahasohemi, sepse greku dallon shume nga shqiptari apo jo..!! lol  :ngerdheshje: . Plote 100 vite vuajtje ne kurr nuk kemi folur serbishten vellau me vellane, pervec atehere kur na eshte imponuar te flasim me armikun. Madje madje te siguroj qe cdo here me se shumti vetem 30% e populsise shqiptare ka mundur te komunikoj me serbet serbisht, kurse pjesa tjeter ska qare koken per kete serbishten dhe serbet. Akilleee, ne Kosove tash e 109 vite e edhe me pare gjithqka ka frymezuar *shqip* brenda popullsise shqiptare... Ne kemi mesuar cdo here *shqip*, ne kemi kenduar *shqip*, ne edhe kemi luftuar *shqip*. E thashe edhe me larte, une keto perkufizime i soolla, sepse mbreme pyeti nje anetare se 'cfare mendime ka pasur Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves, ne se di dikush dicka', dhe une i solla ato vargje mbreme, por cuditerisht dikush m'i kishte fshire, shktu qe sot i solla prap... *PELCIT GREKOFIL*  :ngerdheshje: 

P s. Ju grekofilet tash e 10 vite vetem shqiptaret e Kosoves i parafytyroni e i enderroni, kete e keni thene edhe vete, ju eshte futur frika ne palc!! 

Uroj qe vazhdimisht keto vargje t'i enderroni:

*A te duhen luftetare,

A do botes t'i vesh zjarr*

*Do arratine armiku te marre*
*
Merr nja dhjete Kosovare.*

----------


## Akili-A

> Upsss... te dogjen legenin si me barut ato fjalet qe ka thene Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves si duket apo jo... ?? Shiqo Akili, ne mund te ballafaqohemi ndoj here ndoshta, e atehere do e shohim se kush eshte kinezi, cili eshte greku e cili eshte shqiptari, edhe nga pamja e jashtme mund te krahasohemi, sepse greku dallon shume nga shqiptari apo jo..!! lol . Plote 100 vite vuajtje ne kurr nuk kemi folur serbishten vellau me vellane, pervec atehere kur na eshte imponuar te flasim me armikun. Madje madje te siguroj qe cdo here me se shumti vetem 30% e populsise shqiptare ka mundur te komunikoj me serbet serbisht, kurse pjesa tjeter ska qare koken per kete serbishten dhe serbet. Akilleee, ne Kosove tash e 109 vite e edhe me pare gjithqka ka frymezuar *shqip* brenda popullsise shqiptare... Ne kemi mesuar cdo here *shqip*, ne kemi kenduar *shqip*, ne edhe kemi luftuar *shqip*. E thashe edhe me larte, une keto perkufizime i soolla, sepse mbreme pyeti nje anetare se 'cfare mendime ka pasur Noli per shqiptaret e Kosoves, ne se di dikush dicka', dhe une i solla ato vargje mbreme, por cuditerisht dikush m'i kishte fshire, shktu qe sot i solla prap... *PELCIT GREKOFIL* 
> 
> P s. Ju grekofilet tash e 10 vite vetem shqiptaret e Kosoves i parafytyroni e i enderroni, kete e keni thene edhe vete, ju eshte futur frika ne palc!! 
> 
> Uroj qe vazhdimisht keto vargje t'i enderroni:
> 
> *A te duhen luftetare,
> 
> A do botes t'i vesh zjarr*
> ...


pse jeni kaq te frustruar ju kosovaret?????

----------


## Gon!

> pse jeni kaq te frustruar ju kosovaret?????


Ti me te vertete duhet ti frikesohesh bashkimit te Shqiperise me Kossoven, se ne se do Zoti e te behet ky bashkim... atehere 'paska me t'honger noma e zeze more qyqan'  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Akili-A

> *Ti me te vertete duhet ti frikesohesh bashkimit* te Shqiperise me Kossoven, se ne se do Zoti e te behet ky bashkim... atehere 'paska me t'honger noma e zeze more qyqan'


deri dje kisha nje medyshje,  por tani u binda 100% qe shqiperia nuk duhet te bashkohet me kosoven.

----------


## Gon!

> deri dje kisha nje medyshje,  por tani u binda 100% qe shqiperia nuk duhet te bashkohet me kosoven.


Hahaha... sepse thua ti apo jo?! Sepse te hyri frika ne palc tani eeeee...??  :ngerdheshje: 

Ne themi; cfare te mbjellesh do te korresh  :shkelje syri: 

Mire e ka thene Noli,  ne se nuk ia do te miren kombin shqiptare atehere ti je armik i kombit shqiptar, dhe shqiptqret e Kosoves cdo here i kane detyruar te arratisen armiqet e kombit...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POKO

> deri dje kisha nje medyshje,  por tani u binda 100% qe shqiperia nuk duhet te bashkohet me kosoven.


gjysma e kombit e me shume biles,ka mbet jashte asaj qe quhet shqiperi sot...desht e s'deshet ju grekofilet rraciste fetare,bashkimi do behet realitet me emer te Zotit.





> CIA dhe GRU: Si do të jetë Europa në 2020
> Kosova, Çamëria dhe një pjesë e Maqedonisë i bashkohen Shqipërisë. Modeli i ri gjeografik, kontinenti plak mes ndarjeve dhe bashkimeve, ja modeli i ri i servirur nga shërbimet sekrete ruse dhe amerikane.

----------


## kacauni

> Hahaha... sepse thua ti apo jo?! Sepse te hyri frika ne palc tani eeeee...?? 
> 
> Ne themi; cfare te mbjellesh do te korresh 
> 
> Mire e ka thene Noli,  ne se nuk ia do te miren kombin shqiptare atehere ti je armik i kombit shqiptar, dhe shqiptqret e Kosoves cdo here i kane detyruar te arratisen armiqet e kombit...


Goni -Dy gjera . Hitleri vuri zjarrin botes mbare ,deri sot nuk eshte lavderuar nga kush . dhe ndersa ne ne Shqiperi festojme pervjetoret e Arberorit Gjergj Kastriotit JU ne Kosove festoni pervjetoret e turkut Sulltan Muratit . Ju jeni turq ose keni rene ne dashuri me ( dhunuesin ) pushtuesin . E perfytyron dot qe mbas 110 vjetesh bijte tuaj te perkujtojne Krajl Dushanin dhe Milloshevicin ?

----------

Ura e Cekajve (04-03-2014),xfiles (03-03-2014)

----------


## Gon!

> Goni -Dy gjera . Hitleri vuri zjarrin botes mbare ,deri sot nuk eshte lavderuar nga kush . dhe ndersa ne ne Shqiperi festojme pervjetoret e Arberorit Gjergj Kastriotit *JU ne Kosove festoni pervjetoret e turkut Sulltan Muratit . Ju jeni turq* ose keni rene ne dashuri me ( dhunuesin ) pushtuesin . E perfytyron dot qe mbas 110 vjetesh bijte tuaj te perkujtojne Krajl Dushanin dhe Milloshevicin ?


Cfare flete more grek?! Mos shpif more llapuzh  :djall me brire:  a ke qene ti ndonjehere ne Kosove a jo?! Ti nuk njeh realitetin e shqiptareve te Kosoves dhe normalisht qe tani ke hapsire per shpifje, sepse te konvenon te shpikesh...

----------


## kacauni

> Cfare flete more grek?! Mos shpif more llapuzh  a ke qene ti ndonjehere ne Kosove a jo?! Ti nuk njeh realitetin e shqiptareve te Kosoves dhe normalisht qe tani ke hapsire per shpifje, sepse te konvenon te shpikesh...


Nuk po shpik gje Zotni ,dogjet Kishat 1 500 vjecare dhe sot keni shkruar historine sic deshen pushtuesit osmnllinj .( kam ndejt disa dite Prizren ,kam degjuar se c'gjuhe flasin )Desh harrova , jam ortodoks por jo grek .Selam .

----------

Ura e Cekajve (04-03-2014),xfiles (03-03-2014)

----------


## Gon!

> Nuk po shpik gje Zotni ,dogjet Kishat 1 500 vjecare dhe sot keni shkruar historine sic deshen pushtuesit osmnllinj .( kam ndejt disa dite Prizren ,kam degjuar se c'gjuhe flasin )Desh harrova , jam ortodoks por jo grek .Selam .


Ne dogjem pak kisha sllavo-ortodokse 1500 vjecare, kurse ata (sllavet) dogjen me mijera shtepi, xhami, burra e gra, pleq e femij. Ne po shkruajme edhe historine e fundit ne raport me sllavet ashtu sic duan disa shtete europiane (jo te gjitha, kuptohet). Paske qendruar mu ne qytetin ku minoriteti turk eshte me i madhi ne krahasim me te gjitha qytetet e tjera te Kosoven, madje pothuajse i vetmi, por Prizereni eshte vetem nje qytet nga 32 qytetet qe ka Kosova. Edhe une ta bej me dije se jam mysliman shqiptar dhe ne se ti je shqiptar ortodoks, atehere dije se ti je vellau im dhe une jam vellau yt per nga gjaku, e jo greku, turku e serbi... Paqe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

me vjen keq te lexoj se ju gjykohet besimi shqiptareve te Kosoves.  Besnikeria e tyre ndaj fese myslymane mendoj se eshte faktori kyc qe ata sot egzistojne . Nese do te ishin bere nje me orthodoksine serbe (gje qe gjithmone Serbet e kane enderruar) atehere do te ishte me e lehte per armiqte e shqiperise ta "trubullonin" edhe me shume te verteten.

Faleminderit Gon per hapjen e temes. Eshte gjithmone bukur ta lexosh historine apo me mire karakteristikat qe veshin cdo krahine shqiptare,  nepermjet vargjeve e rimes. 

Strofa e Permetit me e bukura !

----------


## Gon!

> me vjen keq te lexoj se ju gjykohet besimi shqiptareve te Kosoves.  Besnikeria e tyre ndaj fese myslymane mendoj se eshte faktori kyc qe ata sot egzistojne . Nese do te ishin bere nje me orthodoksine serbe (gje qe gjithmone Serbet e kane enderruar) atehere do te ishte me e lehte per armiqte e shqiperise ta "trubullonin" edhe me shume te verteten.
> 
> Faleminderit Gon per hapjen e temes. Eshte gjithmone bukur ta lexosh historine apo me mire karakteristikat qe veshin cdo krahine shqiptare,  nepermjet vargjeve e rimes. 
> 
> Strofa e Permetit me e bukura !


Cfare te shtoj me teper e nderuar, vetem mund te them  se aprovohet nga ana ime i gjithe ky shkrim qe ti ke shkruar me larte si plotesisht te vertete. Por nje here ma fshine kete postimin me larte, dikush qe mendoj se eshte shume progrek e prosllav dhe eshte kunder shqptareve te Kosoves me mish e me shpirte e bere kete gje, sepse shqiptari i vertete nuk do te fshinte kurr keto perkufizime te krahinave shqiptaqre sipas Nolit...

----------


## cool_shqype

> me vjen keq te lexoj se ju gjykohet besimi shqiptareve te Kosoves.  *Besnikeria e tyre ndaj fese myslymane mendoj se eshte faktori kyc qe ata sot egzistojne .* Nese do te ishin bere nje me orthodoksine serbe (gje qe gjithmone Serbet e kane enderruar) atehere do te ishte me e lehte per armiqte e shqiperise ta "trubullonin" edhe me shume te verteten.
> 
> Faleminderit Gon per hapjen e temes. Eshte gjithmone bukur ta lexosh historine apo me mire karakteristikat qe veshin cdo krahine shqiptare,  nepermjet vargjeve e rimes. 
> 
> Strofa e Permetit me e bukura !


Faktori qe Shqypet e Dardanis sat rrojn, jane ata burra e cuca qi dhan jeten tue luftue sa me sllavin e sa me halldupin....jane ata foshnja qi rritun me tymin e kulls se djegun ninull krismen e alltis paten dhe djegesit kangen e alltis i kendun.......

----------


## mario_kingu

puna eshte se secili nga ne Fjalet e te madhit Fanolit i marim si na intereson 
mos u mendoni me fjalet e nolit sepse nuk i kapni dot as ju as un 
Noli atehere kur ka thene keto gjera  i ka thene sepse akoma kishte shqiptar me tradita

----------


## kacauni

> Ne dogjem pak kisha sllavo-ortodokse 1500 vjecare, kurse ata (sllavet) dogjen me mijera shtepi, xhami, burra e gra, pleq e femij. Ne po shkruajme edhe historine e fundit ne raport me sllavet ashtu sic duan disa shtete europiane (jo te gjitha, kuptohet). Paske qendruar mu ne qytetin ku minoriteti turk eshte me i madhi ne krahasim me te gjitha qytetet e tjera te Kosoven, madje pothuajse i vetmi, por Prizereni eshte vetem nje qytet nga 32 qytetet qe ka Kosova. Edhe une ta bej me dije se jam mysliman shqiptar dhe ne se ti je shqiptar ortodoks, atehere dije se ti je vellau im dhe une jam vellau yt per nga gjaku, e jo greku, turku e serbi... Paqe


   Bravo Goni !Paqe . Paqja e Perendise qofte me TY . ( Nje i njohuri im ,shok , eshte vrare ne kete lufte ).

----------

